# Kaufentscheidung...



## seni (25. November 2009)

Guten Abend

Ich bräuchte Hilfe bei einer Kaufentscheidung.
Ich schwanke zwischen folgenden Modellen:

1. ASUS X62J-JX074V 
Notebooks ASUS X62J-JX074V [HighEnd-Gamer 2.1]

2. HP Pavilion dv7-2155eg 
Media Markt. HP Pavilion dv7-2155eg. Top-Notebooks bei Media Markt. Jetzt anrufen, bestellen und abholen.

Mich würde z.B. folgendes interessieren:
- welcher ist besser und warum?
- wie sind die i7 CPUs, hat jemand damit Erfahrung?
- kann ich den "turbo boost" selbst steuern, wenn nein, wann aktiviert er sich?
- sind dann alle vier kerne mit 2,8 Ghz getaktet oder nur einer?
- ist der i7 mit 1,6 Ghz trotz geringerer Taktfrequenz besser als der Core mit 2,0 Ghz? Werde aus der Intel-HP nicht schlau.
- welches Notebook ist eher "Zukunftssicher", möchte mir nicht gleich ein neues kaufen müssen
- wie stehts mit der Gesinnung, welcher Hersteller hat die Nase vorne bei Qualität etc., ASUS oder HP

Die GraKa des Laptops ist eher nebensächlich, sollte allerdings DX10 unterstützen und das können laut notebookcheck.com beide.

Primär brauche ich den Laptop um mit VMware Parallel zu Win verschiedene andere OS laufen zu lassen, Anwendungsentwicklung betreiben zu können und für Multimedia/Office. Spiele sind eher nebensächlich... ich glaube die aufwändigsten Spiele, welche ich in den letzten 24 Monaten gespielt habe waren LastChaos und Solitär...  

So jetzt lasse ich mich mal von euren Beiträgen überraschen.

Allen antwortenden jetzt schon ein herzliches Dankeschön!


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. November 2009)

Ganz klar vorne ist das Asus Notebook weil es schlicht und ergreifend viel mehr Power hat.
Das liegt an der aktuellen Core i7 Technologie die aufgrund einer anderen Bauweise trotz weniger Takt mehr Leistung bringt (nicht übertaktet schon 4 %).
Die Übertaktung erfolgt auf alle vier Kerne und kann individuell an- und ausgeschaltet und kontrolliert werden.
Aufgrund der Aktualität ist das Asus auch zukunftssicherer


----------



## 1821984 (25. November 2009)

Also der I7 takten nur von 1,6 bis zu 2,8 hoch, wenn die TDP (Wärmehaushalt) noch spielraum hat. 2,8 Ghz ist der max. Takt, wenn nur 1 Kern beansprucht wird und das ganze noch in der TDP liegt. Da du schreibst, dass du mehrere OS laufen lässt, würde ich dir ganz klar nen I7 empfehlen. 
Da kommt dann das 4 reele Kerne und 8 generierte Kerne. Also für viele anwendung eher besser.
Diesen Turbomodus kannst du nicht selbst regeln. Vielleicht im Bios bischen rumspielen aber mehr auch nicht.

wenn der I7 nur mit 2 Kerne läuft, dann kommt er noch, ich glaub auf 2x 2,4 Ghz oder so aber das steuert er selbst.
Das mit der geringeren Taktfrquenz stimmt also nicht so ganz. Dud hast jetzt ja auch nen 4 Kerner da.


----------



## Wargrown (25. November 2009)

4 reele und 4 generierte^^


----------



## 1821984 (25. November 2009)

oder so aber insgesammt halt 8 Stck.


----------



## mattinator (26. November 2009)

Der technischen Beschreibung von 1821984 bzgl. CPU braucht man nichts hinzuzufügen.
Im Prinzip sind beide Notebooks jedoch nur auf Basis des Preises vergleichbar, die Leistungsparameter eher wenig:

1. ASUS X62J-JX074V 
Notebooks ASUS X62J-JX074V [HighEnd-Gamer 2.1]

- naja HighEnd-Gamer ist doch ein bisschen übertrieben, Gamer geht in Ordnung 
- CPU und Chipsatz ist aktuell und dem dv7-2155eg überlegen
- Grafikkarte ist etwas langsamer als beim dv7-2155eg
- Display kleiner, (nur) 16"   1366 x 768 Pixel
- restliche Hardware-Ausstattung vergleiche ich nicht im Detail, sollte sich nicht viel nehmen
- Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium (64-Bit)  (OEM),
  besser als beim dv7-2155eg

2. HP Pavilion dv7-2155eg 
Media Markt. HP Pavilion dv7-2155eg. Top-Notebooks bei Media Markt. Jetzt anrufen, bestellen und abholen.

... was ist das denn für eine WEB-Seite, da kann man ja gar keine technischen Details lesen, nach den ersten paar Zeilen haben mir die Augen wehgetan 

- eigentlich ganz guter Office- und Multimedia-Notebook mit relativ guter Rechenleistung (CPU), jedoch langsamer als der X62J-JX074V
- Original Windows Vista® Home Premium mit Service Pack 1 (64 Bit),
  schlechter als beim X62J-JX074V, evtl. gibt's über HP ein kostenfreies (nur Versandkosten) Upgrade auf Windows 7, s. Windows® 7 Upgrade Option-Programm von HP - Bestellen/Status überpr
- der Privatkunden-Support von HP ist nicht so doll, musste ich erst kürzlich feststellen !

Wenn Du ein gut ausgestattetes 17" Office- / Multimedia-Notebook mit Spielefähigkeit und gutem Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis suchst, schau mal bei DELL nach , z.B. in der dritten Spalte (aufpassen !!!!!, die Preise differieren durch zeitlich begrenzte Rabatt und Gutschein-Aktionen sehr stark; der aktuelle Preis für dieses Model sollte eigentlich nur bis zum 25.11. / gestern gelten !):

http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/studio-1747?c=de&l=de&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1&~ck=mn

oder gleich mit der Personalisierung (Auswahl von Optionen, nach Deinen Vorgaben sollten die mit Standard-Optionen ein Notebook ergeben, das mit der CPU-Leistung gleichauf mit dem X62J-JX074V, mit der Grafik sogar noch davor liegt, bzgl. Ausstattung dieses mit 17" Display und größerer Festplatte überholt sowie eine gute Qualität hat, jedoch weniger kostet oder bei gleichem Preis noch mehr Ausstattung erhält wie z.B. hintergrundbeleuchtete Tastatur !):

Der Dell Online-Shop: Stellen Sie Ihr eigenes System zusammen | Dell Deutschland

Hab's gerade mit aktuellen Rabatten (z.B. 5% Aktionsrabatt bis 02.12.2009 und kostenlose Lieferung bis 9. Dezember 2009) mal durchgerechnet:
incl. Option WLAN 802.11 n und hintergrundbeleuchtete Tastatur 882,54 €. Wenn ich wüsste, dass DELL und das Forum damit kein Problem hat, würde ich die fertige Konfiguration ja mal hier rein kopieren. Bei Bedarf würde ich's auch an eine E-Mail-Adresse senden, das geht offiziell aus dem Shop von DELL.


----------



## seni (26. November 2009)

Den Tip mit Dell finde ich gut. Habe auch schon meine Wunscheinstellung ausgesucht...

Aber, wie ist Dell so als Hersteller? Haben die Produkte gute Qualität und lange Haltbarkeit? Ich geh mal davon aus, dass wenn der Support ausläuft, man das Gerät immernoch auf eigene Kosten zur Reperatur einsenden kann, richtig?
Was für nen Chipsatz haben die Notebooks von dem Link, auch den P55?
Nicht das ich tolle Technik habe und es da dan harkt. Sound hat das Teil hoffentlich auch, darüber habe ich nämlich nichts gefunden. 

Nochmals ein herzliches Dankeschön, eure Antworten haben mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## midnight (27. November 2009)

Also Dell ist ein prima Hersteller. Die haben den besten Support den man für Geld kaufen kann. Leider lassen sie sich den auch gut bezahlen...
Sound haben die natürlich auch alle, Intel HD halt...

so far


----------



## seni (27. November 2009)

Mhm... und wie sinnvoll ist so ne Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung? Btw, in welcher Farbe leuchten die? ...und geht das dann nicht sehr auf den Akku?


----------



## midnight (27. November 2009)

Ne Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleichtung ist ein Segen Gottes. Im Normalfall sollte sie weiß leuchten, auf den Akku wird das (denke ich) kaum gehen.
Wenn du im dunkeln schreibst und die Tasten nicht finden kannst, ist eine beleuchtete Tastatur wirklich genial.

so far


----------



## seni (11. Januar 2010)

So, habe mir nen Laptop bei Dell zusammengebastelt. Hab den auch nach 2 Wochen geschickt bekommen, es kam keine Auftragsbestätigung, keine Zahlungseingangs Mail und auch sonst null Kommunikation. Nachdem ich ihn dann letztendlich erhalten hatte, war er nach 3 Tagen defekt. Ein lautes Fiepsen und Piepsen war in unregelmäßigen Abständen zu hören, sehr nervig! Letztendlich verweigerte das Teil seinen Dienst ganz mit 7 Piepstönen beim anschalten (Bios), welches laut Handbuch auf einen Prozessorfehler hinweist.

Nach 4:30 Stunden in der Dell Support Hotline bekam ich nen Techniker ans Rohr, welcher mich nicht ausreden ließ und direkt den Prozessor samt Mainboard tauschen wollt. Als Entschädigung sollte ich ein neues 130 Watt Netzteil gratis bekommen. 

Am 07.01 habe ich ihn verschickt und heute 11.01 kam der PC wieder, mit kratzern im Lack und ohne Netzteil! Laut Arbeitsbericht von Dell haben die mein Bios resettet und eine Memoryanalyse gemacht. Jetzt bin ich gespannt ob das Piepsen im Langzeittest wieder kommt.

Ich bin von Dell sehr enttäuscht und tierisch angepisst! 
Zudem glaube ich nicht das ein Biosreset einen Prozessorfehler beheben kann.


----------



## Pixelplanet (12. Januar 2010)

News - Dell „7 x Beep“-Problem - BIOS ist Ursache für Studio 1747 i7 Probleme auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## seni (13. Januar 2010)

Wunderbar, damit wurde das start Problem behoben mit dem Bios Fehler, nicht aber der eigentliche Fehler weshalb ich den Laptop eingeschickt hatte denn der Laptop piepst immer noch. Das kommt aus dem Bereich HDD/Stromanschluss/CD-LW. Hört sich für mich nach der HDD an, als würde da was hängen, man hört auch irgend etwas anlaufen, wie eben ne HDD die sich nicht richtig dreht und dann wieder Schwung bekommt. Der Ton kommt definitiv nicht aus irgend einem Lautsprecher! (Den Ton kann ich schon unterscheiden.)

Ideen?

[EDIT]
So, habe herausgefunden, wenn ich keine CD/DVD einlege, dann kommt das Piepsen. Sobald ne CD/DVD drin ist hört man kein Piepsen mehr. Also Laufwerk kaputt.


----------

